# 2022 Horse forum US/Canada Gift Exchange anyone?



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

We did this back in 2019 I think? And it was super fun. (I'll find a link to the thread) 
Is there any interest in doing it this year? I think we'd need at least 5 or six people to run it. 
It would be limited to USA members (sorry, guys but international postage is dreadful) 
I would happily organize and send out questionaires and answer any questions.


----------



## Alyce+Rocket (6 mo ago)

Bump


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

What's this gift exchange thing? Me wouldn't be able to participate  but I would like to know what it is.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

younghorsetrainer said:


> What's this gift exchange thing? Me wouldn't be able to participate  but I would like to know what it is.


Its something kind of fun and festive where you are assigned a person to give a gift to but they don't know who is gifting to them and someone is gifting to you but you don't know who. So we call it secret Santa and it's a fun way to get to know people and enjoy the Christmas season.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Wow that sounds really fun!! So sad I can't participate! 
I mean I don't celebrate Christmas but it sounds really great for any time or any occasion!
😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

It depends on what the minimum cost of gift is, but I would LOVE to participate 😍 Christmas is going to be pretty lonely this year, so anything to connect with others and spready holiday cheer would be so fun!

Perhaps a card exchange could also be considered for international members?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

PinkPrancer said:


> It depends on what the minimum cost of gift is, but I would LOVE to participate 😍 Christmas is going to be pretty lonely this year, so anything to connect with others and spready holiday cheer would be so fun!
> 
> Perhaps a card exchange could also be considered for international members?


Last time we did it we did a budget of $25-50, with the caveat of gently used, homemade and home baked is encouraged.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't see why Canadians would be excluded, there are many of us here. We could have an exchange for Canadians and an exchange for Americans. And postage isn't that bad if items are small.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> I don't see why Canadians would be excluded, there are many of us here. We could have an exchange for Canadians and an exchange for Americans. And postage isn't that bad if items are small.


We could probably just include Canada, postage isn't too bad as we're neighbors.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Ooo homemade baking sound good! I just love baking and cooking things. Maybe me and Agheera can send each other things lol the " south american team". Jk though.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

For those comfortable with the $50 end shipping under 2lbs is probably not more than half that which would leave $25 for a gift. Other option is if you get a good number you can ask if users are willing to have a foreign exchange and include that when you make the match up.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You can also have items shipped directly to the recipient from online sellers like Amazon. Home-baked goods would be out, but lots of things can be personalized and shipped directly to people from online stores. Thinking of things like special photos as Christmas ornaments, a warm pair of mittens for those in the north  etc.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That's a great idea! I hadn't really thought of it but with friends and family in Europe that makes sense.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

It was so much fun the last time we did it  Count me in!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*MODERATOR NOTE*

The gift exchange isn't a Horseforum sanctioned event, it is member driven. The last time the US members participated in an exchange, it went really well but please understand that on rare occasions, members do not receive a gift because it either gets lost in the mail or never sent. This is a risk that you have to be willing to take when you sign up for this. Members really enjoyed the exchange the last time they had one.

Also - This particular event is US & Canada only - that does not mean that our members that are located in other regions can not hold their own exchange. Just start a new thread and be sure to limit it to a region if postage is a concern. If you wanted to do one that is open to all countries - you could do a Christmas card exchange.

*MODERATOR NOTE*


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE IS ON *​Looks like there's enough interest to run this!
Tag your friends! The more the merrier. 
Looks like we can include all of north America (yay! Canada!) Absolutely anyone pm me if they have issues shipping to Canada or otherwise and I'll juggle assignments to suit. 

please fill out this questionaire, I'll send out assignments on Thanksgiving evening! 









HorseForum USA 2022 Secret Santa Gift Exchange


This information will be seen by your "santa" and myself, if you are not okay with that release of information, Do not join the exchange.




docs.google.com


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

Awesome! I'm so excited!! When is the last possible day to sign up? The house we're building is scheduled to be finished on the 21st, but we've run into delays and I'm not really sure when our actual move-in date is. I'm crossing my fingers well be moved in by December, but I'm really not sure so I don't have an address to give just yet 😅


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

PinkPrancer said:


> Awesome! I'm so excited!! When is the last possible day to sign up? The house we're building is scheduled to be finished on the 21st, but we've run into delays and I'm not really sure when our actual move-in date is. I'm crossing my fingers well be moved in by December, but I'm really not sure so I don't have an address to give just yet 😅


Thanksgiving morning would be the last day, I'll send out assignments that evening. Hope that works!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

lostastirrup said:


> View attachment 1138674
> 
> *CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE IS ON *​Looks like there's enough interest to run this!
> Tag your friends! The more the merrier.
> ...



*Reminder*
*Even if you did this in years past, please fill out a new questionaire. It makes coordinating so much easier for me.*
*Thanks!

⛄ 🎄 ⛄ *


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Looks like we have 6 participants so far. The more the merrier. Tell your friends!
🎄 ⛄ ❄ 🎁*​


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Great questionnaire @lostastirrup! LOLOL


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

_*One week left!*_​









*Questionaire:*​








HorseForum USA 2022 Secret Santa Gift Exchange


This information will be seen by your "santa" and myself, if you are not okay with that release of information, Do not join the exchange.




docs.google.com





*Go ahead and fill out one of these if you want to participate. If you participated in the past, please fill out a new questionaire for this year. *​


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

LAST DAY!
STILL TIME TO JOIN IN!
🎄 ❄ 🥶 ​


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

A couple more hours! 
Join in! ​


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Will be sending out questionaires and assignments shortly! *​


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Emails are sent out! This year we have 9 participants! 
Tagged:
@Alyce+Rocket
@SwissMiss
@lostastirrup
@marymane
@ClearDonkey
@COWCHICK77
@PinkPrancer
@Acadianartist
@Txshecat0423


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I would join if it’s not too late!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Knave said:


> I would join if it’s not too late!


 Already sent out the questionaires. Next year! Do you want me to tag you when we run it next year?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Please do! It sounds like fun.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Assignments and questionaires are sent out. Now what?*


Go through your questionaire and rummage through the tack room, bake or make something, or even go shopping. 
Once your gift is put together pack it up, mail it out, and include a note revealing who it was from. 
Enjoy the Christmas cheer waiting for your gift. 
When you get your present- open it and post pictures of it on this thread so we can all ooh and ahh over them!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

And so it begins!

Thank you @marymane !!!

I walked down to the mailbox yesterday and was excited to see a package for me.
Lovely card and cute wrapping paper....











Inside was a pair of insulated leather gloves! I love winter gloves, there's never enough at my house..lol
And a cool book I haven't read yet!
"The Pastures of Beyond" by Dayton O. Hyde.
I'm excited to read this one..I was born close to the Yamsi Ranch in Oregon and know that area well.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

A package from @Txshecat0423 came today! 
Coffee!!!! Tack cleaning, some Texas theme home things (much appreciated) and warming items! Such a lovely gift and so thoughtfully done. I sent mine off today- so I- yes I the Christmas exchange organizer is a little behind the eightball but it should arrive at it's recipient in a few days.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

@lostastirrup, Yay! So glad it made it to you…with USPS, you never know! 

Merry Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

How fun! What sweet, thoughtful gifts 🥰

Mine is running a little late as well, but I promise it will be sent out in the next couple of days!!!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

PinkPrancer said:


> How fun! What sweet, thoughtful gifts 🥰
> 
> Mine is running a little late as well, but I promise it will be sent out in the next couple of days!!!


I am with you @PinkPrancer - but better late than never


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

COWCHICK77 said:


> And so it begins!
> 
> Thank you @marymane !!!
> 
> ...


Yay! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I just received my gift today and not late at all, thank you @lostastirrup!!!

I am so excited about all of it, and all of it will get used! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've needed a dedicated barn coat so all of my other coats can finally be washed and worn only around 'normal' people. I've had the Cavalletti book on my wish list for months, and who can't use more braiding bands? I'm feeling so spoiled, and it's not even Christmas yet. 
*







*
Also, nothing more relatable than the Thank You card turned Christmas card. SO and I actually have a tradition where we buy the "wrong" card for each other, change the words on the front and inside to make just enough sense, and add our own messages of course.

Thank you again!

Can't wait to see everyone else's gifts. I sent mine off yesterday, I'd think it will arrive Saturday or Monday...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I received a mystery package today from Stateline Tack. I KNOW I haven't ordered anything, but there it was.... And nothing that would indicate who sent it.
The only thing I can think of is the HF exchange. 
Am I completely off base here?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> I received a mystery package today from Stateline Tack. I KNOW I haven't ordered anything, but there it was.... And nothing that would indicate who sent it.
> The only thing I can think of is the HF exchange.
> Am I completely off base here?


I'll make some inquiries.


----------



## Alyce+Rocket (6 mo ago)

SwissMiss said:


> I received a mystery package today from Stateline Tack. I KNOW I haven't ordered anything, but there it was.... And nothing that would indicate who sent it.
> The only thing I can think of is the HF exchange.
> Am I completely off base here?


It was from me im so sorry! I added that I would like a personalized note sent with it in the “add this as a gift” ( and an area to write a note) and added what I wanted on it but obviously they did not send it. I apologize again!!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

ClearDonkey said:


> I just received my gift today and not late at all, thank you @lostastirrup!!!
> 
> I am so excited about all of it, and all of it will get used! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've needed a dedicated barn coat so all of my other coats can finally be washed and worn only around 'normal' people. I've had the Cavalletti book on my wish list for months, and who can't use more braiding bands? I'm feeling so spoiled, and it's not even Christmas yet.
> *
> ...


Glad you liked it. Your interests were in my wheelhouse.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Alyce+Rocket said:


> It was from me im so sorry! I added that I would like a personalized note sent with it in the “add this as a gift” ( and an area to write a note) and added what I wanted on it but obviously they did not send it. I apologize again!!


No need to apologize! 
I was just starting to wonder if I did some shopping without realizing it  or whether I was not appropriately caffeinated at that moment 
Thank you very much!!!
This is what I got in my mystery present: a lovely rope halter and lead. I know it is hard to see in the pic, but the hunter green with black speckles give it that perfect teal color (in case y'all are wondering, teal is my favorite color) <3 This will be handy for taking along on our long trail rides.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

So fun and cool to see what everybody is getting from their Secret Santa, Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks @ClearDonkey
I actually got this a couple of days ago but got busy and haven't gotten on to upload it.
ETA: I'm excited to read the books! I just realized my reply doesn't sound too enthusiastic lol but I am happy and I've actually had my eye on the Chosen by a Horse book and I'm glad to hear it was your favorite, so I look forward to the good read! The pommel pocket bag is cute too!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

@marymane Glad it all got there safe and sound! I've read Chosen by a Horse probably 5 times, and recommend it to everyone especially if you've lost a horse. Susan also has a memoir, "Chosen Forever: A Memoir" which isn't as horsey but was still a good read. I'm kicking myself now, I should've tossed that in as well!


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

I just wanted to post real quick that I had mailed out my gift last Friday, so I really hope it gets to its recipient very soon!  I can't believe Christmas is only 4 days away!


----------



## Alyce+Rocket (6 mo ago)

I just received my secret Santa package in the mail!! Thank you so much Kelli! (I’m not sure what your username is!) They sent two sets of polo wraps, chocolate, (my favorite)  horse treats, (carrot flavor which is Rocky’s favorite) and a cute letter! Kelli also happens to live near Rocky and I, another fun surprise!
Thank you again ☺


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

@Alyce+Rocket I forgot to put my username on the card! Oye!
I had to change it up as what I wanted for you wouldn't be in until well after Christmas. And like I said, I chickened trying to dye the white polos myself.

I too thought it was so cool you live close by!


----------



## Alyce+Rocket (6 mo ago)

COWCHICK77 said:


> @Alyce+Rocket I forgot to put my username on the card! Oye!
> I had to change it up as what I wanted for you wouldn't be in until well after Christmas. And like I said, I chickened trying to dye the white polos myself.
> 
> I too thought it was so cool you live close by!


No worries!! I’m a little scared too lol but if I do decide to try it I’m thinking I’ll try to maybe dye them a hunter green color!
Thank you for all the fun goodies again.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Oh.My.Word. @PinkPrancer, thank you so much for my gift! “Purple” shampoo for those mostly white paints before performances and parades, chocolate orange candy, an ornament, a beautiful card with a sweet message and a pony crocheted to look like my Skip!!! So dang cute, and I’m so touched by the thought and effort put into it…thank you again 

ETA: I’m on our way to our gift wrapping fundraiser and I was so excited to pick up the box at the post office, I had to stop and open it on the way…LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

@Txshecat0423 oh yay!! I'm so happy you received your gifts and you enjoy them! I really hope your little plush Skip looks like your real Skip ❤ Merry Christmas!

And I think my gift came today too! It did not come with any name attached, but I know I did not order this lovely ornament so if this is from my Secret Santa, thank you!!! I did not yet have an ornament of Florian for my tree, now I can add him with my other pets ☺


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, that is from me @PinkPrancer  The company didn't have an option to leave a note. I was worried you wouldn't know who it came from, so I sent a card separately with another little memento in it, explaining everything. Hopefully it will get to you soon!


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Thank you @lostastirrup for organizing this. So much fun, and I’m thankful for the thoughtfulness and camaraderie we share with our fellow equestrians!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@Txshecat0423 your body warmers were so appreciated during the coldpocalype we got! I used them everyday. And I really really love that coffee. So appreciated. Your gifts gets better the more I get into it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

WOW I got my gift today! Thank you so, so much for your thoughtfulness @SwissMiss! I am blown away. This might be my favorite gift this Christmas (I'm a mom so I'm the one who buys other people's gifts -- I generally don't receive a lot, but that's ok).

I love the fleece headband - is that ever going to come in handy! I wear a lot of headbands and this one is just so warm and cozy! I am definitely going to try the recipe you sent and LOVE the unicorn cookie cutter! The red and black strap (is it a noseband?) is a perfect match for Rusty's bridle and the Swiss army knife is DA BOMB! I have been wanting one to take riding on trails. It is now in my little travel pack for trail riding next summer in case I need to cut something in an emergency. And finally, those treats are Rusty approved! Don't let his face fool you, this is more of a cute puppy dog face than a mare face. The card was also super cute and so thoughful.

I do feel bad that you had to spend so much on postage (it was on the box). I hope all the contents were thrifted or re-gifted from your own stash. But I really do appreciate everything in this package!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> WOW I got my gift today!


I am SO glad it finally arrived! I checked tracking and it went on a convoluted route and remained at one place forever 🤣 Fun fact: I sent off stuff to the Netherlands and Switzerland at the same time and Canada was the last to arrive...
I am glad you like it. A Swiss army knife is not really original given where I am from, but somehow I am a firm believer than every trail kit should contain one  

Enjoy the cookies, Rusty!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> I am SO glad it finally arrived! I checked tracking and it went on a convoluted route and remained at one place forever 🤣 Fun fact: I sent off stuff to the Netherlands and Switzerland at the same time and Canada was the last to arrive...
> I am glad you like it. A Swiss army knife is not really original given where I am from, but somehow I am a firm believer than every trail kit should contain one
> 
> Enjoy the cookies, Rusty!


Yes, shipping Canada - US or US - Canada is always an adventure. I've seen all kinds of crazy trajectories! 

Love, love the knife. All of it is so thoughtful. Only other horse people really get horse people!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> Yes, shipping Canada - US or US - Canada is always an adventure. I've seen all kinds of crazy trajectories!
> 
> Love, love the knife. All of it is so thoughtful. Only other horse people really get horse people!


Ha, it was doing a sightseeing tour in the US! 🤣


----------

